# Upper Keys



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll be down that way in September, hopefully the Reds and snook will be tailing around the islands in Florida bay. Any with good grass and pot holes. Also fish the points of islands with troughs. Hopefully we can go fishing over my way in May, did you get my pm?


----------



## Jantjepoo (Feb 8, 2015)

I lived down there for a few years in the early 2000's and I remember the bay being loaded up with spanish mackerel in September. Not sure if that's still the trend.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

September is great for Redfish on the flats, Bonefishing is good, too. Snook near the mangroves and up in the bights in Flamingo areas.


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

The macks dont usually arrive til first week of november when we get a front or two coming thru. Trout,snappers there in sept.


----------

